
I’ve grown a project into a successful business. What else can I do to grow? - hacknewsryan
Hey everyone,<p>Around four months ago I launched https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instaaa.com. Starting as a personal tool to solve the frustration I had with launching businesses, Instaaa’s aim was to promote your business on 125 directories for you - eliminating the hassle and stress of doing so yourself. It’s 100% manual and you’re emailed a breakdown of each submission once complete.<p>People loved the concept and it’s since turned into an extremely profitable business. I deal with new clients every day and generate a stable income but have a constant voice inside my head telling me I should be growing and improving the service even more.<p>I was wondering what tips and tricks you all have to market&#x2F;promote Instaaa (ironic, I know). I’ve tried reddit and Facebook advertising, however this resulted mainly in clicks and no conversions. All of my growth at this point is organic&#x2F;word of mouth and I’m looking to test the waters with advertising and whatever tools you recommend.<p>Feel fee to critique my website also if you believe you have some ideas which could increase conversions. Any feedback&#x2F;advice is welcome!
======
troydavis
Are these other accounts yours too?
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%E2%80%9Cinstaa.com%E2%80%9D&s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%E2%80%9Cinstaa.com%E2%80%9D&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
seems to indicate at least 4 accounts: the 3 from those search results plus
“joshabrahms,” which submitted this exact question again today.

If so, the answer to your question is that you’re already trying way too hard.
Put some of that effort into creating more real reasons why people will love
your product :)

